# Been having problems with posting.



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 24, 2003)

Every time I use the link for the quick reply to post on a thread the message "this page cannot be displayed" comes up. This also happens when I try to preview and edit a post.
Can you help Nikos? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 24, 2003)

I experienced the same problem this morning.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 24, 2003)

I wonder if other posting are still experiencing problems with posting because I haven't seen a lot of posts today.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 24, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing Allandra.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 25, 2003)

I will contact our hosting company to ask them about this. I will also investigate the logs to see why the script timed out and let you guys know.

Boy you have been busy....

Nikos


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks Nikos, you are the man!


----------

